# Game 11: San Antonio Spurs @ Memphis Grizzlies



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 22st, 2004 - 7:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (8-2)* @ *Memphis Grizzlies (4-6) * 

Last Game: San Antonio - Loss, 91-96
Last Game: Toronto - Win, 100-87



*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*

































































Game 4 of the road trip, and our mediocre play finally caught up with us. Pau Gasol missed the last game and I haven't heard anything else about it, so I'm assuming he's playing. If not, we destroy Memphis. This team is very athletic, and they can play at a fast pace, both of which concern me. The bottom line is if the Spurs don't show up to play ball for 4 quarters, we lose. 



Prediction: Memphis 98, San Antonio 94


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Grizzlies board game thread

:sup:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Grizzlies board game thread
> 
> :sup:




Any insider information on Gasol's condition?


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Spurs 95
Grizzlies 89

Pop will make the guys play like there´s no tomorrow... At least I hope so.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Spurs 98
Grizz 84

They play their hearts out, and Barry has a great game. Write it down.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

spurs 98-92

parker teared up this team in the playoffs last year, so it should be interesting to see what happens this game.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he was on crutches after the Kings game. I think they're keeping him out just as a precaution. No point in risking further injury this early in the season.

Our guys are stepping up without him. I hope we're able to close it out.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

We lost two in a row guys with crappy performances. 13 assists and 20 TO's. Flat out terrible.



Manu had another bad game, and Parker got turnover happy. Bad defense all around, and a bad loss. Hopefully this is a wake-up call for the Dallas game on Wednesday.



San Antonio leaders:



Points:


Tim Duncan - 26
Tony Parker - 18
Brent Barry - 12


Rebounds:


Tim Duncan - 9
Malik Rose - 8
Manu Ginobili - 6


Assists:


Brent Barry - 4
Manu Ginobili - 4
Tony Parker - 3


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Rebounds:
> 
> Tim Duncan-9


For TD to have less than 10 or 11 rebounds is just unacceptable. I feel this is a big reason we lost. Not just him. But our whole team. We haven't been rebouding very strong lately.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> For TD to have less than 10 or 11 rebounds is just unacceptable. I feel this is a big reason we lost. Not just him. But our whole team. We haven't been rebouding very strong lately.




How about Parker's 1:2 assist to turnover ratio tonight. That's unacceptable. Manu with less than 10 points is unacceptable as well.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Agreed Koko.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

How did Bonzi Wells shoot 10-17 against Ginobilli/Bowen?? Manu's really gone cold these past few games, he really needs to step up as the team's 2nd option consistently.

Is Parker trying to do too much perhaps? Pops has got to get his players other than Duncan to perform consistently.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Playing BS at the moment...
Hopefully they'll regroup for sunday's game against Dallas...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Spurs played crap, no doubt about that but they were still in the game. What I don't get is why did Parker passed to Duncan for a 3-pointer?

Horry was wide open.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Another televised game. I should consider not watching anymore Spurs games. Spurs are 2-3 on those I had watched...

My ratings:

Barry : 8 / 10
a good game, his shoot is back.

Duncan : 7 / 10
a « standard » type of performance from him, unfortunatelly for the FT too...

Rose : 7 / 10
He was very active and grabbed a lot of boards.

Udrih : 7 / 10
Shoots great but very discrete in the construction process.

Parker : 6 / 10
an incredible first quarter and then nothing...

Nesterovic : 6 / 10
Good presence but his lack of quickness limited his playing time.

Brown : 6 / 10
a correct short appearence

Ginobili : 4 / 10
a back-to-back under-performance. He needs a good rest and it will be OK.

Bowen : 3 / 10
Not so bad D but offensivelly he was terrible...

Horry : 3 / 10
Was given important minutes, and his lack of defensive presence killed us.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

what's up with Manu... went from scoring machine to no-offense scrub :| 

I hope rest is all he needs...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> what's up with Manu... went from scoring machine to no-offense scrub :|
> 
> I hope rest is all he needs...




He's just following along with our roller-coaster offense. 



Parker's great one night, bad the next. Manu is good for 5 games in a row, decent in the next 5 games. Rasho is up and down as well. A little consistency would be OK. Maybe it's Pop's system, maybe it's the way we've got to win. We'll just wait and see.


----------

